# First Name Domain Showcase



## Nafti (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m sure some of us have some nice first names that you own.

I don’t have many but I own:


Tonia.ca
Trey.ca
Walt.ca
Malcolm.ca
Pedro.ca
Virgil.ca
Kaden.ca
Cecil.ca
Brooke.ca

What do you own?


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 28, 2020)

Used to have more but only a couple left now
Sandie
Juanita

I have my name Jim in .cc


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 28, 2020)

I recently bid on Julie.ca which is my wife's name.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 28, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I recently bid on Julie.ca which is my wife's name.



I know of at least 2 of us here that have their wife’s first name. But does anyone have their own first name?  Actually, I just remembered someone here that does, because I told him it was free to register!

Btw, I have maybe a hundred of them myself, some fairly popular.  I have sold only two obscure ones at $1500 each.  I’m not sure why I keep collecting them, I guess I keep dreaming that one day Realtors are going to suddenly recognize that they should be branding themselves with a short and unforgettable first name domain that will make them the talk of the town...

I did get a $500 offer on Colin today, told him to pound sand, but in a much more polite manner of course.


----------



## whiteknight (Nov 28, 2020)

I have stepan.ca


----------



## Nafti (Nov 28, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> I know of at least 2 of us here that have their wife’s first name. But does anyone have their own first name?  Actually, I just remembered someone here that does, because I told him it was free to register!



So when I was doing my first name list last night, I thought I had them all covered.... Then I saw this! :lol: 

Eldred.ca was in the TBR a few months back which I wasn’t aware of. A day or 2 after the drop, I received a message from RLM letting me know that my name just dropped and was free to register. With Rob not being a cyber squatter and being a good guy, he didn’t register it so I do have my first name.  

Thanks again [notify]rlm[/notify]!


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 28, 2020)

I have quite a few, but in honor of our esteemed board emperor, I used the $1.99 BF deals to register two old TBR leftovers that are ironically French/Euro variants of Frank:

Franche.ca
Franck.ca

P.S. Not really "in honor", I just made the connection this morning...


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 28, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I recently bid on Julie.ca which is my wife's name.



I believe I have Julies.ca, and even got a few offers on it (for use in the possessive Julie's).


----------



## Spex (Nov 28, 2020)

I own Omar.ca

Have received zero offers  *DONT_KNOW*


----------



## Nafti (Nov 28, 2020)

Spex said:
			
		

> I own Omar.ca
> 
> Have received zero offers  *DONT_KNOW*


I’m surprised that you haven’t received any interest in Omar. It’s a fairly common first name and a nice 4 letter to boot.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 28, 2020)

Spex said:
			
		

> I own Omar.ca
> 
> Have received zero offers  *DONT_KNOW*



I know the feeling.

Maybe its like when you're drinking beer, you can go hours without peeing, but once you break the seal, you then have to pee every 20 minutes.  You just need someone to break the ice and get your first offer.  Then they'll all magically start coming in.

So I'll get you started and offer $100.


----------



## Spex (Nov 28, 2020)

I know eh. Finally priced it so I'll see if that makes any difference


----------



## Spex (Nov 28, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> I know the feeling.
> 
> Maybe its like when you're drinking beer, you can go hours without peeing, but once you break the seal, you then have to pee every 20 minutes.  You just need someone to break the ice and get your first offer.  Then they'll all magically start coming in.
> 
> So I'll get you started and offer $100.



Lol, nice. That's officially the most anyone has ever offered me for the name, but i'll have to politely decline. 

Here's hoping for that steady _stream_ you mentioned


----------



## aactive (Nov 28, 2020)

I only own one. brad.ca. The shock of shocks, it even gets some traffic.


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 28, 2020)

I've sold Amin.ca a couple times on GD, but no one ever pays. 

The last time I got an offer, I countered at $10,000,000.


----------



## domains (Nov 29, 2020)

ones I can think of right now:

marge
elon
tina


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

Spex said:
			
		

> Lol, nice. That's officially the most anyone has ever offered me for the name, but i'll have to politely decline.
> 
> Here's hoping for that steady _stream_ you mentioned



But I really want it for my personal email!  You're outrageous!  Ok, final offer, $125.  You'll never get a better offer than that!

(that's pretty close to many past inquiries I've had on various name based domains, lol)

Here's to you having a steady stream now.  Cheers.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

aactive said:
			
		

> I only own one. brad.ca. The shock of shocks, it even gets some traffic.



So it was you!  I'm sure I was bidding and then got distracted (SQUIRREL!) and missed the end of the auction...

I own Bradley...


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> ones I can think of right now:
> marge
> elon
> tina



Well there's one of the wife's names I was referring to.  Johanna is the other one (mine).


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> I've sold Amin.ca a couple times on GD, but no one ever pays.
> 
> The last time I got an offer, I countered at $10,000,000.



I was the one who dropped Amin....  If you got offers, that's more than I ever got!


----------



## aactive (Nov 29, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> So it was you!  I'm sure I was bidding and then got distracted (SQUIRREL!) and missed the end of the auction...
> 
> I own Bradley...



Maybe we could trade for a candy-related .ca.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

aactive said:
			
		

> Maybe we could trade for a candy-related .ca.



1. I hate when someone else knows more about my portfolio than I do... now you've got me thinking haha.
2. Dude, if you knew I had something you could use, you should've just asked!
3. Yes, of course, if you can use it in your candy biz, sure.
4. Now what the heck domains are you talking about??


----------



## aactive (Nov 29, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> 1. I hate when someone else knows more about my portfolio than I do... now you've got me thinking haha.
> 2. Dude, if you knew I had something you could use, you should've just asked!
> 3. Yes, of course, if you can use it in your candy biz, sure.
> 4. Now what the heck domains are you talking about??



LOL. Too funny. Just from knowing you for so long, I KNOW you have good names in every category. The only name I know you own in the candy/chocolate category is gummies.ca. I think that one dropped before I started back dabbling in .ca's or I at least would have taken a shot at it. . That said, I know you will have more gems...


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

aactive said:
			
		

> LOL. Too funny. Just from knowing you for so long, I KNOW you have good names in every category. The only name I know you own in the candy/chocolate category is gummies.ca. I think that one dropped before I started back dabbling in .ca's or I at least would have taken a shot at it. . That said, I know you will have more gems...



Well consider it yours, you'll make better use of it than me.

Auth code sent.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

You want to hear something completely bizarre? My daughter just walked in saying she saw something on tiktok or whatever about how to make Fireball Gummies - and that she just ordered the gummy molds on Amazon...  Not even kidding.  She's never talked about making gummies ever in her life before either.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Nov 29, 2020)

I love owning first names. I have quite a few....other than my own name I think my favourite is Alexa. The amount of traffic it gets is unheard of.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 29, 2020)

Wow what a name, I would be tossing up a site there for sure.

I am trying to find out who owns julie.ca, that is my wife's name and she asked me to inquire for use as her blog.

Anyone have any idea who owns it?


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 29, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> I was the one who dropped Amin....  If you got offers, that's more than I ever got!



I've had lots of interest on it from multiple buyers, but like I said, one deadbeat keeps "buying" it on GD and then not paying. 

Maybe he's working the long con to drive the price down?


----------



## theinvestor__ (Nov 29, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Wow what a name, I would be tossing up a site there for sure.
> 
> I am trying to find out who owns julie.ca, that is my wife's name and she asked me to inquire for use as her blog.
> 
> Anyone have any idea who owns it?


 
Pretty sure it was AD at one point. Not sure if that’s still the case.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 29, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> I was the one who dropped Amin....  If you got offers, that's more than I ever got!



Wow, you dropped that one?

You have to have a serious portfolio or a big set of stones to drop a domain like that.


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 29, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> You have to have a serious portfolio or a big set of stones to drop a domain like that.



A lot from Column A, and some from Column B.


----------



## aactive (Nov 29, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> Well consider it yours, you'll make better use of it than me.
> 
> Auth code sent.



Wow, that is totally unexpected and awesome Rob. It will turn into something good.   You are the best.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 29, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> You want to hear something completely bizarre? My daughter just walked in saying she saw something on tiktok or whatever about how to make Fireball Gummies - and that she just ordered the gummy molds on Amazon...  Not even kidding.  She's never talked about making gummies ever in her life before either.



I smell a collaboration with rlm and aactive, between the two of you there is nobody more qualified to take that to its full potential.


----------



## aactive (Nov 29, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> You want to hear something completely bizarre? My daughter just walked in saying she saw something on tiktok or whatever about how to make Fireball Gummies - and that she just ordered the gummy molds on Amazon...  Not even kidding.  She's never talked about making gummies ever in her life before either.



Now that is funny.  I hope it wasn't these ones. https://weedmaps.com/brands/fireball-cannabis-gummies


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Wow, you dropped that one?
> 
> You have to have a serious portfolio or a big set of stones to drop a domain like that.



eh, one of many. I think I was just trimming some fat in a rush, and got lazy and didn't really research it first, so didn't realize it was as popular of a name as it is. Probably shouldn't have dropped it. then again, I still find names a tough sell.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

aactive said:
			
		

> Now that is funny.  I hope it wasn't these ones. https://weedmaps.com/brands/fireball-cannabis-gummies



thankfully, no. just a craft/fad to help with the boredom. she made jello shots this summer for a pool party.  I still have half a dozen in the fridge. they're not exactly party animals.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I smell a collaboration with rlm and aactive, between the two of you there is nobody more qualified to take that to its full potential.



haha, I'll just say we go way back.  If he's going to use it, i'd rather he just have it.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

aactive said:
			
		

> Wow, that is totally unexpected and awesome Rob. It will turn into something good.   You are the best.



I probably have others you'd be interested in too.

And none of you get ideas, I'm not really that nice.  :lol:  ]:->


----------



## aactive (Nov 29, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> I probably have others you'd be interested in too.
> 
> And none of you get ideas, I'm not really that nice.  :lol:  ]:->



We'll have to have a chat soon, long overdue. I'm 3 hours ahead of you, so will have to be a little earlier than we used to.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

aactive said:
			
		

> We'll have to have a chat soon, long overdue. I'm 3 hours ahead of you, so will have to be a little earlier than we used to.



Well if you'd quit moving and changing your number I'd be able to call you! Are you in the witness protection program or what?


----------



## aactive (Nov 29, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> Well if you'd quit moving and changing your number I'd be able to call you! Are you in the witness protection program or what?



LOL. I know it's been a bit of a "tour de Canada" this past 6 -7 years. It looks like Ontario is our home province for good now. Not sure if Kitchener is, but southern Ontario is.


----------



## LovelyLynda__ (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm not sure i'd be spending a lot on a first name domain. just find something that rhymes and add it in front or back of the domain and you have a cheap alternate for a blog or personal site.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 29, 2020)

LovelyLynda said:
			
		

> I'm not sure i'd be spending a lot on a first name domain. just find something that rhymes and add it in front or back of the domain and you have a cheap alternate for a blog or personal site.



I would never price it such that a blogger or personal site could justify the expense...  I would assume only a business of some sort would buy it for a brand name, or alternately maybe a realtor or consultant of some sort.  A realtor should be the easiest sell - if they weren't so cheap and short-sighted!


----------



## aactive (Nov 29, 2020)

LovelyLynda said:
			
		

> I'm not sure i'd be spending a lot on a first name domain. just find something that rhymes and add it in front or back of the domain and you have a cheap alternate for a blog or personal site.



I think many of the short first name domains would make great brands. In terms of a personal site or a blog, agree, probably not worth the cost.


----------



## FM__ (Nov 30, 2020)

I only got my son's first name, kaeden.ca. Interesting to see that another spelling (kaden.ca) was included early on in this thread.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 30, 2020)

FM said:
			
		

> I only got my son's first name, kaeden.ca. Interesting to see that another spelling (kaden.ca) was included early on in this thread.



I like names starting in K, I was going to name my son Cameron but in Latin that means crooked nose so I switched the c to a ka and now it has no meaning. My son grumbles though because no matter what souvenir shop we go to he can never find one with his name on it.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 30, 2020)

So Jane.ca sold early in the new year for 25k and it is still parked at godaddy


----------



## Nafti (Nov 30, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> So Jane.ca sold early in the new year for 25k and it is still parked at godaddy


I think that it’s very obvious now that it will be a cannabis website. The new owners were so happy with the purchase that they have been using their own product everyday and forgot about the domain! :lol:


----------



## DomainTrader (Dec 1, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> I've sold Amin.ca a couple times on GD, but no one ever pays.
> 
> The last time I got an offer, I countered at $10,000,000.



No wonder no one pays


----------



## DomainTrader (Dec 1, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> I probably have others you'd be interested in too.
> 
> And none of you get ideas, I'm not really that nice.  :lol:  ]:->



**** I was just about to ask for the EPP code for Kelowna.com 

And I was gonna use it too


----------



## Bul (Dec 17, 2020)

You're not wrong. I have sold 11 over the years. I never sell my first names any lower than 25K. I found that Canadians don't like spending above that number. 



			
				rlm said:
			
		

> I know of at least 2 of us here that have their wife’s first name. But does anyone have their own first name?  Actually, I just remembered someone here that does, because I told him it was free to register!
> 
> Btw, I have maybe a hundred of them myself, some fairly popular.  I have sold only two obscure ones at $1500 each.  I’m not sure why I keep collecting them, I guess I keep dreaming that one day Realtors are going to suddenly recognize that they should be branding themselves with a short and unforgettable first name domain that will make them the talk of the town...
> 
> I did get a $500 offer on Colin today, told him to pound sand, but in a much more polite manner of course.


----------



## Bul (Dec 17, 2020)

I like first names and last names. I have done well with them over the years. I own quite an amount. Both in .ca and .com. Here is a few .ca my favourites. Sold 2 men names and 1 female. (April, June and September)

gwendolyn.ca
marybeth.ca
myra.ca
wilhelmina.ca
viviana.ca (Wife-not intending to sell this)


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 17, 2020)

Bul said:
			
		

> You're not wrong. I have sold 11 over the years. I never sell my first names any lower than 25K. I found that Canadians don't like spending above that number.



Am I reading that right, you've sold 11 .ca first names at $25K plus?


----------



## Bul (Dec 18, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> Am I reading that right, you've sold 11 .ca first names at $25K plus?



Yes. Do NOT give away your first or last name for cheap. First and last names in any extensions are for the exclusive few. If you don't have a broker (I know a Canadian girl out of Calgary who is good at brokering them) Put it in the godaddy network and sit back. 

The trick is to list it for 29K and then put the floor price to 3-4k under the asking price. Your buyer is going to be someone in the real estate or financial services sector and they rarely bargain. . Let me know if you have any. Seen how buddy is selling LLaw domains? Now the people who buy those are the guys who will pay you 25k for the first name or common last name.(everyone should invest in those, forget about what you read in the forums)


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 18, 2020)

I agree 100% - I'm always pushing people to not sell cheap.  But despite being a guy who's made a good living for 15+ years on nothing but domaining, I just haven't been able to sell any name based domain (first or last) for $25K+.  And while realtors seem to be the perfect buyer for a first name domain, they're notoriously cheap...

So I'm definitely curious, do you mind sharing which ones you've sold? (don't need prices).  I mean, are these like mike/david/rob/jim etc?  Or Wilhelmina/Gwendolyn?   I've also been looking for good examples where realtors use first name domains and are very successful with it.  Just trying to find ways to convince realtors it is worth the investment.

The only firstnames I've sold are some of the most obscure names I own, ronan and alphonse - and that was only because I chose option a), I gave up and sold them cheap because they were pretty obscure to begin with.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 18, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> I agree 100% - I'm always pushing people to not sell cheap.



And the funny thing about this is, that the minute you start sticking to your guns and enforcing a minimum price level, your average sale price starts spiking. Pure cause and effect.

That happened when I drew a line in the sand where I would not accept less than 4-figures for any domain and aim for 5 with premiums. Suddenly I blew through a nice string of 4-figure sales in 2020 on domains I never thought would hit that (nothing special), and have live negotiations on better names that may yield a 5-figure or two. 

A great example was a trio of low to mid-level domains there were under negotiations for high 3-figures and I was trying to get them to climb the tree. I enforced a mid to high 4-figure BIN on all three, and all three buyers left in a huff. Fine. Then a week later one skulked back and took the BIN, which was much higher than the 3 x 3-figure max bids I initially had, plus I got to keep the other 2 domains!

Some important points: 

Be patient.
Domain value is almost entirely in the eye of the beholder.
Buyers often have far more money than they let on.


----------



## domains (Dec 18, 2020)

From my experience once you turn down the $50 to $500 offers, most potential buyers are gone.  It is a small percent of people who inquire on my domains that are willing to go over $1000.  But l'd rather sell less domains for higher prices.  If you always cave and sell at the xxx and low x,xxx offers, you'll never make xx,xxx or more on a domain.  I think it has gotten a little better every year on what buyers are offering, or at least they understand why you turn down their $100 or $200 offer, but still most people expect to get a domain for nothing.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 18, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> From my experience once you turn down the $50 to $500 offers, most potential buyers are gone.  It is a small percent of people who inquire on my domains that are willing to go over $1000.  But l'd rather sell less domains for higher prices.



Exactly, and the only way to make money on domaining is to sell a handful of domains each year at 4- to 5-figure prices. Annual sell-through rates are 1-2% and that's for good names, so do the math.

Even if you hand-register 100 domains at $14 a pop (probably 1% sell-through or less for hand-reg) you'll still need to sell your 1 domain at $1400 to break even. Let's say you sell 2 of those hand-regs, one for $300 and the other for $500, and that's probably generous - congratulations, you just lost $600 - and that's if you did all the work and had no commissions. At a 20% GD rate, you just lost $760. 

And now you're staring at annual renewal costs for the other 98 unsold domains - which incidentally, will cost more than you made in sales. So after hand-registering 100 names, and "making" $800 in sales, you're now sitting at a negative total investment of - $2,132 after 1 year. 

The numbers are shockingly scary, so you need to make every sale count. The "small sales" will not save you, and if you just give it away like candy, the acquisition and renewal costs will eat you alive.


----------



## David (Jan 12, 2021)

I still own:

*Troy *. ca 

*Sonia *. ca (my last offer on this name was "go f*ck yourself"... she failed to include a dollar offer - LMFAO!!!)


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 14, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> I know of at least 2 of us here that have their wife’s first name. But does anyone have their own first name?  Actually, I just remembered someone here that does, because I told him it was free to register!
> 
> Btw, I have maybe a hundred of them myself, some fairly popular.  I have sold only two obscure ones at $1500 each.  I’m not sure why I keep collecting them, I guess I keep dreaming that one day Realtors are going to suddenly recognize that they should be branding themselves with a short and unforgettable first name domain that will make them the talk of the town...
> 
> I did get a $500 offer on Colin today, told him to pound sand, but in a much more polite manner of course.


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 14, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> told him to pound sand, but in a much more polite manner of course.



please lubricate and gently insert sand


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 14, 2021)

Bul said:
			
		

> Yes. Do NOT give away your first or last name for cheap. First and last names in any extensions are for the exclusive few. If you don't have a broker (I know a Canadian girl out of Calgary who is good at brokering them) Put it in the godaddy network and sit back.
> 
> The trick is to list it for 29K and then put the floor price to 3-4k under the asking price. Your buyer is going to be someone in the real estate or financial services sector and they rarely bargain. . Let me know if you have any. Seen how buddy is selling LLaw domains? Now the people who buy those are the guys who will pay you 25k for the first name or common last name.(everyone should invest in those, forget about what you read in the forums)




Domains/Real Estate....all about location
There is always a market for exceptional locations/domains
Long thinkers!


----------



## theinvestor__ (Feb 18, 2021)

This is not mine but here’s a real estate agent that gets it...

Cynthia.ca


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice but I hate the cynthia@cynthia.ca

Maybe sell@cynthia.ca or something, anything but a double name for an email address.

I always disliked john@johndoe.ca and similar.


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 19, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Nice but I hate the cynthia@cynthia.ca



My gut reaction is to not like it either, but I have to admit, its a damn easy email to remember - pretty hard to screw that up.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 19, 2021)

Wonder how we find out how much she paid


----------



## DomainRecap (Feb 19, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> My gut reaction is to not like it either, but I have to admit, its a damn easy email to remember - pretty hard to screw that up.



3-letter domains are even better, and put your First Name + @ABC.ca and no one will ever forget it, ever.


----------



## FM__ (Feb 19, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Nice but I hate the cynthia@cynthia.ca
> 
> Maybe sell@cynthia.ca or something, anything but a double name for an email address.
> 
> I always disliked john@johndoe.ca and similar.



In this case, I would prefer me@cynthia.ca (maybe more for personal email) or hello@cynthia.ca or so.


----------



## DomainRecap (Feb 19, 2021)

Not "me@" as that sounds caveman, but something like sales@ or info@ or hello@


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 19, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Not "me@" as that sounds caveman, but something like sales@ or info@ or hello@



I used to use info@MapleDots.ca and changed it to Sales@MapleDots.ca because it says exactly what I do.

In real estate if I were her I would use sold@cynthia.ca because that says everything.


----------



## DomainRecap (Feb 19, 2021)

I'd try out *buy@mapledots.ca* as that's the call to action for your biz, just like sold@ works for a realtor.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 19, 2021)

How about boss@cynthia.ca or ceo@cynthia.ca ?


----------



## theinvestor__ (Feb 20, 2021)

Interesting to see Vito.ca is owned by Mercedes yet they don’t even bother directing it to their website.


----------



## DomainRecap (Feb 20, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Interesting to see Vito.ca is owned by Mercedes yet they don’t even bother directing it to their website.



Someone needs to make them an offer they can't refuse.


----------



## DropWizard (May 4, 2021)

A few I own. Offers?   I had to dig deep to find this list. It's been a long time since I looked.

Cassy.net
Tori.ca 
Rachele.ca 
Marv.ca 
Shania.ca 
Jaclyn.ca 
Cassy.ca 
Caden.biz 
Thorsteinson.ca 
Renee.ca
Gordy.ca
Mathieson.ca 
Karin.ca 
Madelyn.ca
Alysia.ca 
Kiefer.ca 
Tabetha.ca 
Laureen.ca  (Canadian prime ministers wife)
Cassi.ca 
Lita.ca Not for sale
Cassandra.ca not for sale
Caden.ca not for sale


----------



## DomainTrader (Jun 12, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> I know the feeling.
> 
> Maybe its like when you're drinking beer, you can go hours without peeing, but once you break the seal, you then have to pee every 20 minutes.  You just need someone to break the ice and get your first offer.  Then they'll all magically start coming in.
> 
> So I'll get you started and offer $100.



$110 

Just so RLM can be right for once

That was some sage advice comparing domain offers to beer filled bladders

So unique and so visual

No wonder I can’t sell any names


----------



## AdamDicker (Mar 17, 2022)

I have Julie.ca and Amanda.ca which are my daughter's names.

Adam


----------



## AdamDicker (Mar 17, 2022)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Brooke.ca


How much for brooke.ca?

adam


----------



## Eby__ (Mar 18, 2022)

Bul said:
			
		

> You're not wrong. I have sold 11 over the years. I never sell my first names any lower than 25K. I found that Canadians don't like spending above that number.



Very interesting. I too have sold in five figures and have quite a few. Would compile them but if anyone interested, PM me.


----------



## MaiTaiMan__ (Mar 19, 2022)

I'd love to own Bill.ca, LOL


----------



## Nafti (Mar 19, 2022)

MaiTaiMan said:
			
		

> I'd love to own Bill.ca, LOL



Looks like it’s for sale!  But owned by “Oliver Twist”. I believe there is a story about them but I fail to remember what it is. I believe quite a few of their domains have been dropping lately.


----------

